# Deserialisierung mit Jackson



## Nachtfalke (26. Okt 2013)

Ich benutze Jackson zu Deserialisierung von JSON-Nachrichten. Nun möchte ich aber nach der Deserialisierung noch Berechnungen durchführen und mit dem Ergebnis ein Attribut der entstandenen Objekts füllen, das nicht in der JSON-Nachricht enthalten ist. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das am besten anstelle?


----------



## ARadauer (26. Okt 2013)

Versteh die frage nicht, du kannst doch mit den objekten machen was du willst...


----------



## Nachtfalke (26. Okt 2013)

Ja, schon klar. Aber ich möchte, dass die Berechnungen nach der Deserialisierung automatisch angestoßen werden.


----------

